# Gun Display Case (lots of pics)...



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is a Display case I recently finished. I thought I'd share since there were lots of router processes on this project... 

In order to keep the cost down I went with Poplar, stained to look like Mahogany. Given that old style lever actions were being displayed, I wanted to keep the look old with the times. Antique brass hardware was used for the hinges, cupboard latch and latches behind the fixed door.

I had to devise a system for leveling the guns (since each one's dimensions are different) without using any modern hardware. I was thinking of a T-Track type of system. See what I came up with.

Enjoy...

Carving up the tops and sides...









I pre-stained and put the first clearcoat on prior to assembly.
Makes the inside staining job easier and neater in the corners...













































I inset the back 3/4" to allow for a 45º hanging cleat.
Its mate gets screwed to the wall. Case then just slides on...









I have my own way of using Kreg's beaded face frame system.
Once I have my layout marks on the stiles and rails, I just line them up
with the "in & out" marks on the table for the notching bit. No resetting or
moving stops etc. Most of all, no math! Making slight adjustments is simply
a matter of cheating the line a little...









Perfection!


















And to think I use to do this old school with a tablesaw, chopsaw and a chisel...









This is the keyway I came up with. Its two pieces glued up...



























I decided to use the back ("C" side) of the 3/4" maple plywood.
It had some interesting spalted patterns going on... 









This is a 1/4"-20 T-bolt in the keyway with a section of wooden dowel that
I drilled a 1/4" hole through. Then I capped it with a wood knob that I threaded
with a 1/4-20 tap. To make adjustments, just loosen the knob, slide up or down,
then tighten the knob again.











The finished display case...














~


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks real good, very well done


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Really nice job and I love the old lever actions. The poplar reminds me of ash. Just curious, why did you switch to pine or douglas fir for the one molding?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice the case sets the lever actions well.....


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Really nice job and I love the old lever actions. The poplar reminds me of ash. Just curious, why did you switch to pine or douglas fir for the one molding?


Hi Chuck

In order to stay with poplar, I would have had to get more (ran out), then drive to my buddy's shop and use his planer/molder. I don't have any large molding bits for the router as I have always used his molder. I had just enough of this 2" cove hanging around and figured with the stain it will blend enough. It was one of those things where I had to keep moving right along and finish to get on to the next project. That one piece of molding would eaten up a bunch of time. Besides, no one will notice. :laugh:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice and well made. Great job on the finish. 
I remark on another forum that wood gun cabinets are not secure. I advocate heavy metal or a safe. I speak from experience at having guns stolen from a cabinet like this one. Three were my late grandfather's- irreplaceable!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice display cabinet Kerry.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Knothead47 said:


> Very nice and well made. Great job on the finish.
> I remark on another forum that wood gun cabinets are not secure. I advocate heavy metal or a safe. I speak from experience at having guns stolen from a cabinet like this one. Three were my late grandfather's- irreplaceable!


Thanks John. And yes... they are kept in a safe. I've heard too many stories like yours. They're only "displayed" when I need their company.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Really nice work. Now if you could build a case for a howser or A 106 recoiless rifle we would have a big gun cabinet. Again nice work.


----------



## redryder (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow. I'm not sure if I like the case or the guns better..........


----------



## jojo64155 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nicely done, and I love those old lever guns, I'd be afraid to display it.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

No model 1873? or a Model 1860 Henry? Then I would drool....


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

2bigfeet, that is good to hear. Again, beautiful work on the cabinetry.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Dal300 said:


> No model 1873? or a Model 1860 Henry? Then I would drool....


Uberti 1873 (.38) on top, Henry Golden Boy .22 middle, Winchester 9422 bottom.




~


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

I really enjoy reading through everyones projects as well. I especially like the long winded ones with lots of pictures. The more eye candy the better.

I'm always picking up some little tip or trick from others on these forums. Or getting turned onto some tool or piece of hardware. Toys! Do we have great toys or what?




~


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

OK, so you got me slobbering a little bit! 

It is a nice looking cabinet and I wish I could produce such fine work.

Sorry about the 1873.... It was hard to tell on my laptop.

These aren't toys... they're the Tools of our trade, LOL!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice work Kerry! And the guns aint bad lookin' either!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful cabinetry, Kerry.

Not a gun fan, but I can see the workmanship you put into the case.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kerry, a great design well executed. Thank you for sharing this with us! Now you have to rout a sign that says: "Never mind the dog, beware of owner!"


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is a beautifully made cabinet. I also like the lever actions, lovely guns to use.


----------



## Z28camaro (Dec 4, 2011)

What is the dimension and what the board feet?


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Mighty fine looking display case , really make the guns stand out too ..........MB


----------



## henniebogan37 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks amazing. I liked the step-by-step pictures. I can't imagine making anything like that!


----------



## randlsimon (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice job on the gun display cabinet! Appreciate all the photos of the work in progress, my wife and I are just getting into woodworking and eager to learn everything we can!


----------



## Richroslyn (Feb 28, 2013)

This is amazing! I wish I had the plans for this project it would look awesome over my fireplace to display my 2 Diasy's and my Winchester Legandary Lawman. Are plans available for this project. I would even considering buying the display.
Wow, talk about perfect


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Richard.


----------



## Richroslyn (Feb 28, 2013)

I want this display case!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BTW google quadrant hinge installation and you will find lots of other ideas


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice display!

I should have made an enclosure for my long guns decades ago, my rack is open. I haven't fired any of them in well over 12 yrs but I have to pull them down and clean them once a yr. to remove dust and creeping rust we have wicked high moisture on the cape.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

2bigfeet said:


> Here is a Display case I recently finished. I thought I'd share since there were lots of router processes on this project...
> 
> In order to keep the cost down I went with Poplar, stained to look like Mahogany. Given that old style lever actions were being displayed, I wanted to keep the look old with the times. Antique brass hardware was used for the hinges, cupboard latch and latches behind the fixed door.
> 
> ...



Kerry, 
Beautifu, just beautiful,
Is that a 1886 at the top and maybe 1873 in the middle, can't tell about the bottom rifle, the doors are in the way for me to see for sure what any of them really are, I'm guessling.

Jerry B.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is impressive...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was looking at the most recent posts and noticed the Kreg pocket jig. I got a generic outfit a few years ago. The pocket hole setup is the way to go for joining.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very beautiful outcome Kerry and Thanks for posting pics of the build . My favorite threads are the ones where you guys show the steps of your projects being built


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Very Very well done


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures. What kind of glass did you put in the doors?


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice cabinets. What kind of glass did you put in the doors?


----------

